#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Lack of free space on main hard drive

## mongo1936

Looking for some up to date and timely advice and/or instruction:

I have a desktop PC.  Running Windows XP Pro with SP3.

The hard drive was set-up with 3 partitions:

C:\ is the primary and is 47.5 GB
D:\ is the 2nd partition and is 90 GB.  All my documents and photos go there.
E:\ is the 3rd partition and is 92.5 GB.

Plenty of free space remaining on D and E.

However, the C:\ drive has only 127 MB remaining.

It needs to be defragged (the PC tells me) but the Microsoft defrag program requires 15% free space (7.2 GB) to run.  

The PC says to delete some unneeded files and try again.

When I look at the content of the C:\ drive I do not know what files are needed or not needed.   I simply do not know where to start deleting.

Suggestions please.

----------


## dirtydog

Move stuff you don't use too much to D and E.

----------


## alwarner

^Yeah and if youve got movies etc... using up space on the C: drive then cut and paste them into the D: or E: drives.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

DL Partition magic and try to resize the partitions without losing everything.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

Empty your browser caches and the recycle bin for starters and then see how much space you have.

There is some freeware/shareware called treesize that is good for working out what is taking up all the space.

----------


## Bettyboo

Wait for a poster called Butterfly to come along, he is a computer software expert - especially XP.

----------


## sabai sabai

> Location: Thailand, formerly USA


Don't go with Marmite's suggestion whatever you do  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Just download stuff you want to keep but don't use much onto memory sticks.
Will free up a lot of space.

----------


## Thetyim

Get CCleaner and run it
That will delete all the shit you don't need
And turn off System Restore that uses about  1GB

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just read all the advice on here quickly, because some douchebag of a mod will come along and remove it.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OhOh

Somebody, Harry I believe, recommended Auslogics Boostspeed programme. It can be purchased online or downloaded from torrent sites.

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6058...245.Incl.Crack

I Highly recommend it for windows based pc's.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why pay? I already suggested SpaceSniffer but a certain mod decided to delete my post because I berated Spudge for giving stupid advice.

And move the PageFile onto one of the other disks, a simple and quick way to save space.

----------


## blue

dont know if it's the same but on my windows 7
you click-
 start 
computer
windows c

then hover the mouse over items in the list 
and its shows thier size
on mine the only one with  big  GBs is Users 
 on mine that's books films etc, 
can you  see what hogging up the  47 GB on yours ?
as others suggest copy some  it to the other drive .
copy it rather than just   move it , then when you're satisfied it's moved  properly ,delete the original  C drive entry.

----------


## PlanK

Since grand tech knowall Buttfly hasn't answered yet I'll just quote some of his advice from another thread...




> The problem is you're running XP with too much memory.  XP needs 128K at most.  Remove some of your memory, you can do this by editing the registry.

----------


## baldrick

right

go start - control panel - add/remove programs  , and start to get rid of the crap you have installed , tried once and never used again

then go into your my documents folder and look for large files - video etc , and move them to your D drive

then see how much space you have left

----------


## Mid

^

best answer

----------


## Butterfly

> Since grand tech knowall Buttfly hasn't answered yet I'll just quote some of his advice from another thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Buttfly
> 
> The problem is you're running XP with too much memory.  XP needs 128K at most.  Remove some of your memory, you can do this by editing the registry.


nice try  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Use Spacesniffer first. It gives you a complete view of what's taking up space on your drive and where it's located. You can then start going granular and moving or deleting individual files from there.

Don't delete anything if you aren't sure what it is - ask here first.

And use Auslogics Freeware Defragger, it's quicker.

Is that alright Lards, or do you want to delete that one as well?

----------


## Butterfly

a few things you could do:

- move all the shit in your "Documents" folder to the D drive, if you don't how to do it, start thinking of buying a mac or a brain, which ever is cheaper (probably your brain)

- Add/Remove Apps in the Control Panel, get rid of the shit you don't use, must be plenty for 47GB to be filled like that

- Right Click on C drive, Properties, DiskCleanup and wait for the wizard to guide you

----------


## sabai sabai

It's easy, 

Just save everything you do from now, onto the  D or E drives

----------


## mongo1936

Thanks for all the replies to date.  I will sort them out and see what happens, then come back with an update.

What concerns me most is the possibl accidental or uninformed deletion of some I think I do not use or need and it required for something else to function.

Is there any way of getting a full print out of every folder, sub-folder and filenames, types of files and sizes within within eacn folder?

----------


## sabai sabai

Is there a folder in your C Drive with "Downloads" in there ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks for all the replies to date.  I will sort them out and see what happens, then come back with an update.
> 
> What concerns me most is the possibl accidental or uninformed deletion of some I think I do not use or need and it required for something else to function.
> 
> Is there any way of getting a full print out of every folder, sub-folder and filenames, types of files and sizes within within eacn folder?


What version of Windows is it?

For example you could start by searching the C: Drive for "*.avi", and move what you find to another drive.

Then search for "*.dmp" - these are dump files, if you've ever had a blue screen, and can be safely removed.

----------


## spudge

> Is there any way of getting a full print out of every folder, sub-folder and filenames, types of files and sizes within within eacn folder?


Sure, 
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. Type Regedit, and then click OK and choose File --> Print.

----------


## sabai sabai

^What happened to your post from yesterday ?

Was no worse than Butterfly's precious advices :Smile:

----------


## spudge

> What happened to your post from yesterday ?
> 
> Was no worse than Butterfly's precious advices


It realised that buttplug's was even stupider and shot itself through the registry in shame.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> a certain mod decided to delete my post because I berated Spudge for giving stupid advice.


If you had made 2 posts, then only one would've been dumped.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> a certain mod decided to delete my post because I berated Spudge for giving stupid advice.
> 
> 
> If you had made 2 posts, then only one would've been dumped.


Nah, I'm on a certain mod's shit list, Marmite.

 :Smile:

----------


## mongo1936

Update 1:
I have read all suggestions (thru 02 11 12) and am sorting them out.  

To date I have gone to Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs to first identify what programs are installed.  Then listed them by typing all the data into an Excel Table (saved on the D:\ drive).  The total size of all  "Programs" listed there equals about 8 GB.

I will say that all of the Windows programs; XP, IE8, Office, etc have many updates showing that do not show the size so I do not know if the 8 GB is accurate.

To find the all folders and their files and sizes BM Spudge stated:
"Sure, 
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. Type Regedit, and then click OK and choose File --> Print."

Can someone verify that that action is safe and will do the job of identifying files and their sizes.

A tedious job otherwise.  I will also implement others suggestions given time.

To all: I sincerely appreciate your replies to sate.




So that leaves yet 39.5 GB of non-program stuff.   ??? Is that reasonable?

----------


## spudge

> Can someone verify that that action is safe and will do the job of identifying files and their sizes.


No, it won't. I was just fucking with you and I apologise. Doing that will send 2,000+ pages of crap to your printer.

The above suggestions of using CCleaner and moving things like the Downloads folder to another drive are good advice.

----------


## mongo1936

Tnx for the corrective apology.   I really do not need that sort of thing.  Just an old coot who cannot keep up with the IT industry.  Be nice guys.

(note:  over the years I have often tried to use computer oriented forums had found tha they often assume the OP knows their jargon  - so am hoping that I can find useful help elsewhere)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ask someone how to search for files, and how to move them between drives.

If you find lots of .AVIs on your drives, they are videos and can be stored anyway, but are usually large files.

So they're a safe place to start.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by mongo1936
> 
> Can someone verify that that action is safe and will do the job of identifying files and their sizes.
> 
> 
> No, it won't. I was just fucking with you and I apologise.


I'd green you for manning up, but I haven't got a bloody clue how to.

 :Smile:

----------


## spudge

> but I haven't got a bloody clue


We already knew that..  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> but I haven't got a bloody clue
> 
> 
> We already knew that..


But just think of all those reds I'll never know I've had...

----------


## spudge

> Is there any way of getting a full print out of every folder, sub-folder and filenames, types of files and sizes within within eacn folder?


This was actually an interesting question, I don't know if there is a way to do it within Windows Explorer but this worked on the XP computer I have around:

Click Start --> Run --> enter cmd and press enter
Type cd \   and then press Enter
You should now see a prompt that looks like this:
C:\>

now type dir /s > mydirs.txt

It takes a while to create the file, but it will make a text file with all the files and folders listed on your C: drive.

To view the file open Windows Explorer, scroll down to My Computer, click and then click on the Local Disk (C :Smile:  option.

Be warned, it makes a pretty big text file, mine was something like 4MB! But it gives you all the information you asked for and then some!

----------


## kingwilly

computer nerd!

----------


## spudge

> computer nerd!


science nerd!

----------


## Looper

> now type dir /s > mydirs.txt


dir /s /os

will give you the list of files in sort order by size from smallest to largest so you can find the big ones to delete

----------


## harrybarracuda

Or simply install SpaceSniffer, the link for which I posted above (in your case, I'd install it in D:\SpaceSniffer).

It gives you a visual image and lets you zoom in to see what's taking up the most.

----------


## Butterfly

do like harryb or slackula would do, 

buy a new hard drive, it's the easiest way 

and no need to be bothered with tech shit that you and they don't understand

----------


## harrybarracuda

> do like harryb or slackula would do, 
> 
> and no need to be bothered with tech shit that I don't understand


Fixed that for you, retard.

 :Smile:

----------


## Pol the Pot

I had exactly the same problem 2 weeks ago. 

Also XP Prof. with SP3.

I was recommended EASEUS Partition Master. Took 30 minutes transferring 6GB from drive D to drive C and have had no problems.

One thing that mioght be usingup a lot of space could be your emailprogramme. Have now changed from using Outlook to Thunderbird and it's easier on the gigs.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ With a 47Gig C: Drive, he doesn't need to repartition. It's almost certainly just cack and little or un-used applications that are taking up the space.

----------


## sabai sabai

I bet he's got all the pre instored bloatware of MS office Trial, Adobe, Norton etc

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Well he should bloody well deinstore it then.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

must be all those ICS 4.0 customized ROMs he downloaded from those "dev" sites,

----------


## Pol the Pot

I thought he had three partitions on his HD? And one partition was full?

In that case just transfer (or whatever it's called) free space from the other partitions.
Easy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I thought he had three partitions on his HD? And one partition was full?
> 
> In that case just transfer (or whatever it's called) free space from the other partitions.
> Easy.


An interesting approach, "transfer the free space".

Probably easier just to move the files that are occupying it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

This thread makes me feel quite computer literate and generally smart, so I'm glad I opened it by mistake.

----------


## mongo1936

Some minor recap info:

Yes, I have 3 partitions on my HDD.
C:\   47.5 GB
D:\   93.1 GB
E:\   92.2 GB

I am running XP Pro, w/SP3.

It is only the C:\ drive that is too full.   Plenty of free space on D:\ and E:\.

After quite a bit of searching and following some of the instructions here
I have recovered a small amount of free space.

I now have 1.7 GB free space on C:\.  Whoopee doo!
That was done by deleting some extraneous non-used programs.

Actually program files have used only 5 GB total.  So, deleting unused programs is not the solution.

Since then I have determined the following space takers:

FOLDER SIZE

WINDOWS ______________ 33.4 GB
Documents and Settings ____ 5.3 GB
Program Files ____________  4.6 GB
(files) ___________________ 1.5 GB
DATA ___________________  0.7 GB
MSOCache _______________ 0.5 GB
RECYCLER _______________ 0.1 GB

Total of above ____________ 46.1 GB
and a bunch of much smaller stuff

Obviously the biggest culprit is WINDOWS.
Does that seem reasonable?   33.4 GB of WINDOWS ?

Looking into the WINDOWS folder in detail I find the following:

Sub-folder _______________  Size

INSTALLER _______________  26.3 GB   <-- Wow!
SYSTEM32 _______________     1.3 GB
$hf_mgmt _______________     1.0 GB
Temp ___________________     0.7 GB
ServicePackFiles __________     0.6 GB
SoftwareDistribution ______      0.6 GB
Microsoft.NET ____________     0.5 GB
Assembly _______________      0.3 GB
ie8updates ______________      0.3 GB
$NtServicePackUninstall$ __      0.2 GB
Fonts ___________________     0.2 GB

and many other smaller sub-folders.

The PC is set up to automatically receive program updates and they are installed only when I turn off the PC.  My anti-virus program (ESET NOD32) is set to run a scan upon each PC startup.

I did run a 'search' foe photos, media, and video files on the C:\ drive and came up with over 16,000 individual files but it seems that all of them are integral parts of the various program files and do not add too the space allocated above.

Still seeking sincere and valid advice on how to gain more free space.
Are there any obvious problems in the numbers above.

Again thanking you all for your time and help.

----------


## Butterfly

> WINDOWS ______________ 33.4 GB


whaoo !!! something wrong here,




> INSTALLER _______________ 26.3 GB <-- Wow!


ok, you found the guilty party, good job. Take that folder and move it to D:\

These are probably the original installer files from the OEM, so you can either delete the whole folder or move it

you do no know how to move a folder ? use cut/copy if you don't




> Temp ___________________ 0.7 GB


you can also empty that one, probably full of old garbage

----------


## spudge

> These are probably the original installer files from the OEM, so you can either delete the whole folder or move it


Bad idea.

----------


## Mid

Download Windows Installer CleanUp Utility 2.5.0.1 Free - Remove Windows Installer configuration information on failed installs - Softpedia

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by mongo1936
> 
> WINDOWS ______________ 33.4 GB
> 
> 
> whaoo !!! something wrong here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear God, Butters trying to give advice again. Butters, when will you learn?

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Unless you still have a ton of applications on your C: Drive, there may be a lot of files in the Installer directory that are "orphaned" - in other words you've removed the applications but the original installation files are still in the Installer directory.

The simplest solution, and do NOTHING more than this, is to download the Installer Cleanup Utility ( MSIZAP.EXE ) and run it with the G parameter.

It is a potentially harmful tool, so ONLY run it like this:

*MSIZAP G
*
This will identify any packages stored in the Installer directory that have no corresponding application installed, and remove them. You may read that you should use G! but that just supresses the "OK to continue messages", and I'd suggest you read them so you can see if there are any warnings that you aren't sure about.

For most people this will free up tons of space.


And Butters, this only removes the ones that are orphaned. As opposed to all of them, you retard.

----------


## Mid

Fix problems with programs that can't be installed or uninstalled

----------


## Butterfly

again, the usual tards think they have all the answers

it's perfectly safe to move that folder to another drive,

if you are a scared clueless user like harryb, then you can use the MS utility to remove those install files

you could actually delete them, but the repair function would be disabled, since nobody uses the repair function, it's not a big deal to delete them, it's simply a cache of the original installation files

but to be safe, moving to another drive is perfectly possible, you will probably never need those files in that folder again

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> These are probably the original installer files from the OEM, so you can either delete the whole folder or move it
> 
> 
> Bad idea.


what do you know about Windows ? you are a clueless little mac user, you don't even know where are the system files on your MacOSX

----------


## Butterfly

be careful also of the MSIZAP.exe utility that has been recommended here,

apparently it can create problems, and is now known to be broken, could be risky

safe option is to move the folder, you can actually identify the MSI file in the Installer folder, in their properties, it will say what they are exactly, so you can manually choose which one to delete without any utility




> Important The Windows Installer Cleanup utility (MSICUU2.exe) that was previously referred to in this article was discontinued. Although the Windows Installer Cleanup utility resolved some installation problems, it sometimes damaged other components that were installed on the computer. Because of this, the tool was removed from the Microsoft Download Center. The Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter  (http://support.microsoft.com/mats/Pr..._and_Uninstall)  is a replacement for that utility.


here is a replacement utility, but like everything with MS, it could have another series of hidden bug. Do it yourself manually is safer IMO.

http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9775982

----------


## harrybarracuda

> again, the usual tards think they have all the answers
> 
> it's perfectly safe to move that folder to another drive,
> 
> if you are a scared clueless user like harryb, then you can use the MS utility to remove those install files
> 
> you could actually delete them, but the repair function would be disabled, since nobody uses the repair function, it's not a big deal to delete them, it's simply a cache of the original installation files
> 
> but to be safe, moving to another drive is perfectly possible, you will probably never need those files in that folder again


You never need the orphaned ones, which is why it's safe to remove them using MSIZAP. 

If you wish to move the rest you have to have the expertise to set up symbolic links to the new location, and that's clearly beyond the level of the OP. And it's quite fucking obviously beyond you, because you haven't even mentioned it.

Again: This is STUPID advice to give a noob.

But quite what we can expect from you, Buttplug.

----------


## blue

my hard drives
 almost full again
i cannot be arsed fine tuning for a few GBs   I was thinking about
just buying a  ''portable external hard drive '' 
is it just like a USB memory stick but with bigger capacity ? 
or something different ?

 see some  more expensive ones have USB 3
might that be needed?

----------


## Butterfly

> which is why it's safe to remove them using MSIZAP.


MSIZAP is actually not safe, it is known to have broken more than fix things, so it's best to avoid, above all for a newbie




> If you wish to move the rest you have to have the expertise to set up symbolic links to the new location, and that's clearly beyond the level of the OP.


yeah, creating a symbolic is super hard and need expert knowledge  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

he doesn't even need a symbolic link, the cache files are for "repair" or "adding options" in certain packages, if he is a newbie, he will never go that far




> And it's quite fucking obviously beyond you, because you haven't even mentioned it.


what is clearly beyond you is that you need some fucking MS utility to remove some fucking useless files, you clueless little tart




> Again: This is STUPID advice to give a noob.


no it's not, using a broken utility like yours is though.

----------


## Takeovers

> my hard drives almost full again i cannot be arsed fine tuning for a few GBs I was thinking about just buying a ''portable external hard drive '' is it just like a USB memory stick but with bigger capacity ? or something different ?


Those are good for backup. You have a problem with your drive C: capacity. Buy a new bigger internal harddrive. If you cannot install it on your own then let the shop do it. They can also transfer the OS to the new drive. Internal is cheaper and runs much faster so your OS will speed up using that new drive. 

You probably still have an IDE-drive but those should still be available.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Buttplug struggles with Win 7, so all I can say is listen to the retards advice at your peril. Also, he likes sucking ladyboy cock. I've always found such fags to be somewhat distracted. 

Do not listen to a word the Gallic retard says.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Mongo, I have a better solution for you.

If your Installer directory is so out of hand, you probably haven't done a refresh install for how long?

The easiest way to free up space, assuming you have copies of the applications you need, is to re-install Windows from scratch.

Then in future, install your applications on drive D:, and keep all your movies and shit on drive E:

The clean install will create a fresh copy of all Windows system directories and overwrite the crap you've got now, freeing up the space.

The only downsides I can see are (a) if it's an old PC you might need to have the drivers handy, and (b) You'll have to do a bit of work reinstalling your applications. However, it's a good opportunity to do a bit of spring cleaning, if you can't be arsed to install something you obviously don't need it anyway.

The upside is that witless Belgian fag won't lead you up the garden path with his idiotic advice.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> The easiest way to free up space, assuming you have copies of the applications you need, is to re-install Windows from scratch.


typical braindead solution for retards with no clue  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The easiest way to free up space, assuming you have copies of the applications you need, is to re-install Windows from scratch.
> 
> 
> typical braindead solution for retards with no clue


Yes, we should take the Buttplug approach of fucking up his PC.

Surprised you haven't told him how to fix it through the registry yet.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Yes, we should take the Buttplug approach of fucking up his PC.


jesus, harryb, if moving a folder is to fuck up a PC, then wtf are you recommending a full install to save space ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

go back to rooting phone gadgets will you ? apparently twitting WinXP is beyond your comprehension level

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Yes, we should take the Buttplug approach of fucking up his PC.
> 
> 
> jesus, harryb, if moving a folder is to fuck up a PC, then wtf are you recommending a full install to save space ? 
> 
> go back to rooting phone gadgets will you ? apparently twitting WinXP is beyond your comprehension level


Actually I'd recommend he does a clean install for all sorts of reasons, but as most of them would go over your head, it's pointless trying to explain it to you.

Retard.

----------


## Mid

*windows halflife* *71* up, *4* down 

 The logarythmic degradation of a windows  operating system.  The longer you use windows, the slower it gets.   Windows changes from operational to sluggish, to annoying, to unusable.

Windows  XP has a half-life of about 9 months, after which it becomes annoying  to use and a format is in need to make it run properly

Urban Dictionary: windows halflife

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The longer you use windows, the slower it gets.


I think the same applies to Buttplug's peanut-sized brain.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Actually I'd recommend he does a clean install for all sorts of reasons, but as most of them would go over your head, it's pointless trying to explain it to you.


you sound like an Indian at a MS call center. Please reboot, please re-install, please upgrade, please buy a new PC etc... no fucking clue, reading a script like a retard.

----------


## Butterfly

> *windows halflife* *71* up, *4* down 
> 
>  The logarythmic degradation of a windows  operating system.  The longer you use windows, the slower it gets.   Windows changes from operational to sluggish, to annoying, to unusable.
> 
> Windows  XP has a half-life of about 9 months, after which it becomes annoying  to use and a format is in need to make it run properly
> 
> Urban Dictionary: windows halflife


I have WinXP running for 10 years, never had a problem, not even slow down

of course I don't install root kits for gay porn like harryb is doing every week-end to see if his SGII can play in full HD cocksucking men doing each other

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have WinXP running for 10 years, never had a problem, not even slow down


He doesn't actually do anything on it, it just runs.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

^ Yes harryb, I don't surf gay porn all day like you do  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Yes harryb, I don't surf gay porn all day like you do


That's funny, cocksmoker, you told everyone you did.

----------


## mongo1936

I am continuing to try to regain free space on my HDD.  Those of you wo have provided sincere recommendations I again thank you.

However, since there has been a bit of bickering among certain members I actually do not know who is right or wrong.  As a result I have not really implemented yet any of the many recommendations.   I have no way of knowing nor who I can trust.

Be that as it may, I have looked further into the situation.

Again a bit of recap:

The HDD capacity is about 230 GB
It is partitioned into 3 drives:
C:\   47.5 GB  (NTSC)
D:\   92 GB approx
E:\   93 GB approx

On C:\ there is currently only 2.6 GB free space.  (an improvement since the original post - due to deletion of some unused programs) 

As mentioned before, I have determined that it is the WINDOWS folder that is taking up nearly all of the space.  In the WINDOWS folder, the INSTALLER sub-folder takes up about 26 GB.

Looking into the details of the INSTALLER sub-folder I find:
57 sub-sub-folders (all of which are quite small in terms of GB)
450 individual files, all of which are either *.msi (Windows Installer packages) or else *.msp (Windows Installer patches).
Of these 460 files files there are 219 of which are 117,166 KB each (or 25.7 GB).
The remainder are all smaller.  All 219 are *.msp files.

So, what if I simply manually delete this group of files
 or the entire Installer folder?   
What would be the result?  
Or danger to my PC or operating system?

Please only sincere advice.

= = =

----------


## Butterfly

^ the answer is easy, move that folder to D:\

and you have a copy of the files, it's not deleted, try it and you system will be fine, it will not crash or stop booting, those files are simply OEM installer cache

harryb and friends have no clue, that's why they use Galaxy or Apple gadgets like the iPad

----------


## sabai sabai

Just leave the  C Drive alone.
You've already said all your documents and photos go onto D drive.

Do you download movies and music ?
If so move them into D or E drive

Get yourself C Cleaner, it will delete all the thousands of Temporary internet pages you undoubtedly have stored.
It's a doddle to use, just one click
Use it every time you finish on the PC

CCleaner - Download.com

----------


## mongo1936

Hi Sabai Sabai- 

Already have deleted temporary internet files.  They did not take up much space. 

I do not know about CCleaner.  Where can I find out more about it?

----------


## sabai sabai

^ Click that link, I left you in my last post, bud, 

Or at the bottom of this little review




> CCleaner is a freeware system optimization, privacy and cleaning tool. It removes unused files from your system allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. It also cleans traces of your online activities such as your Internet history. Additionally it contains a fully featured registry cleaner.
> 
> Read more: CCleaner - Download.com http://download.cnet.com/ccleaner/#ixzz1n4quOMQN


What's more, it's free :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

he already identified the Installer folder as the main problem, don't think CCleaner will address that

----------


## sabai sabai

He don't need that space, anyhow.....




> harryb and friends have no clue, that's why they use Galaxy or Apple gadgets like the iPad


Care to explain this then  ?

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/76...ndroid-27.html (All Things Android)

POST 657




> I am thinking of buying a 7'' Galaxy to replace my shItphone


 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

he has 2GB which is good enough already, unless he starts installing a few ROP games, like harryb probably does all the time

moving the Installer folder is the safest best, otherwise he will have to click on each MSI package and see what they are for, and delete them if he feels that they are not needed, a pain in the ass and a waste of time

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Hi Sabai Sabai- 
> 
> Already have deleted temporary internet files.  They did not take up much space. 
> 
> I do not know about CCleaner.  Where can I find out more about it?


Agree. CCCleaner won't help.

I maintain have a look at EASEUS Partition Master. I've got version 701.

Fixed my problem in about 40 minutes. Doesn't delete anything, just resizes the partitions.

----------


## sabai sabai

> CCCleaner won't help.


It's C Cleaner, formerly known as Crap Cleaner, I agree it won't get rid of 20 GBs worth of space, but it keeps your registry clean and all of the junk down. I always use it.

That Easeus program looks good and gets great reviews,
EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition - Download.com

----------


## Pol the Pot

I use it too. Agree it's a good tool but not really to create gigs of space.

Just checked, it is CCleaner. Didn't even notice the name change.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Going back to an earlier post:

MOVE THE PAGEFILE.

It can be on any of your drives, so it doesn't matter on which one it resides.

----------


## Butterfly

moving the pagefile will probably save him another 1GB, so not much really

----------


## Takeovers

> I maintain have a look at EASEUS Partition Master. I've got version 701.  Fixed my problem in about 40 minutes. Doesn't delete anything, just resizes the partitions.


Call me a coward. I would not use a partitioner without having a backup of all my data on that drive.

I have used them a lot and never a problem but without a backup a no go for me.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Find someone who knows a bit about Windows and have them run this with you:

IOBit Uninstaller

If you do anything else on your own, you run the risk of anything from minimal damage (having applications you can no longer remove) to completely fucking up your Windows system (a repartitioning tool that you misuse).

Can't really tell you anything else, your problems are solvable, but with witless advice from people like Butters and you doing things you don't understand, both of which are guaranteed to go badly wrong, I can't advise you otherwise.

 :Smile:

----------


## mongo1936

OK, I bit one bullet.  Downloaded CCleaner, v3.15, ran it, analyzed WINDOWS and all Applications.   Recovered 1.83 GB free space, not nearly enough.  Now have 7%, need 15% just to run a defrag which the PC tells me is needed.

If I move the 'pagefile' to D:\ or E:\, how will the system find it?  
It is about 1.5 GB, still not enough to free up the PC properly.

I do not want to mess with re-partitioning although when I Google the idea I see quite a few programs that claim it can be done.   Am very wary of anything I can download for free on the internet.

Still, the main problem area is that very large C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER folder.
(25.6 GB).   So, far have received several different advisories as to what to do and how but I am not really confident enough to take action yet.

Why does it exist?
Why do I need it now?  everything is installed already.
What will happen next time I receive a Windows update file?

Continued help is welcome.

Mongo1936

----------


## Mid

Google is your friend  :Smile: 

C:\WINDOWS\INSTALLER

----------


## sabai sabai

I wouldn't get deleting or messing with that Windows Folder




> Windows Installer Cache, the c:\windows\installer folder by default, is used to store important files for applications installed using the MSI Windows Installer technology and should not be deleted manually.






> When a product is installed using Windows Installer Technology, a stripped version of the original .MSI data file is stored in the Windows Installer Cache (default is C:\Windows\Installer). Every subsequent update installation for the installed products like hotfixes, cumulative updates or service packs also stores the relevant .msp or .msi file in the Windows Installer Cache.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've said it before, if you've had this Windows for a long time and installed and deinstalled loads of apps over the years, then the chances are crappy installers have left junk in the Installer directory.

If you use the MSIZAP utility I mentioned - ONLY with the G option and nothing else - it will remove the ones that are orphaned, i.e where the app has been removed, and you do not need the .MSI file or anything else. That's about the safest thing you can do to get rid of crap in that directory.

Moving the directory elsewhere runs (at least) the risk of you never being able to uninstall programs, and in some cases not being able to upgrade them.

Put simply, the safest option is to backup everything and do a completely Fresh install. If you choose this option, you need the Microsoft product keys as well as those of other programs you may wish to keep.

The IOBIT uninstaller I mentioned early has a "Rarely Used" option - maybe have a look it that, see what you've installed but don't really use, and bin them.

I would, however, recommend you go and get yourself a 320Gb portable drive and do a full backup. They cost around Bt3500 I believe.

I mean, worst case scenario if your disk goes tits up today, you won't have to worry about an overblown Installer directory.

 :Smile:

----------


## mongo1936

HarryB said "I mean, worst case scenario if your disk goes tits up today, you won't have to worry about an overblown Installer directory.    :Smile: "

How very true Harry.    Worth thinking about.  Doing a complete backup to an external Drive is probably wise.   If it is going to cost 3500 baht, that is in fact inexpensive - but such action will have to wait until my next pension check is received.  

I found many sites on Google offering free  downloads of the msic992.exe program but when I tried to do the downloads many of the sites either could not be found, or the connection was reset or time expired, or worse - the download just would not work.   In addition I saw many discussions listed that warned about a number of problems possibly occurring when that program run.  Worrying.

Eventually, I did manage to download an alleged copy of msicuu2.exe.    341 kb.
I say 'alleged' because it came in with no options for a G mode or !G mode, no readme file, no instructions.   

I loaded the msicuu2.exe program and it quickly listed numerous application files by name and version.  It gave me the option of checking or unchecking each of the listed files.  Not sure what to do ir what would happen if I simply ran it with everything checked - I aborted it without running it.

I believe it was Butterfly who mentioned I should just move the entire folder to another drive.   Maybe that is the thing to do.  

Still confused.

----------


## Butterfly

> Eventually, I did manage to download an alleged copy of msicuu2.exe. 341 kb.


you have to be extremely careful of downloading MS system utility outside MS websites, most of the times they are used to hide virus or Trojan to fuck your computer

there is a reason why MS took that utility out, it's broken and is known to cause problems in your system, making it far worse than just deleting the Installer folder

----------


## mongo1936

In response to a few comments:

To Sabai Sabai:  
There are 3 partitions in the HDD

C:\ 47.5 GB,  
with only 1.77 BG free space available (as of today)

The PC tells me the C:\ needs to be defragged.  The Windows defrag program tells me it needs 15% free space to do the job.  I have only 3.7% at the moment.

The PC is running slow.  I believe I sincerely NEED to free up some significant amount of space.

In the C:\ drive there is the WINDOWS\INSTALLER folder.  It is 25.4 GB (as of now)

There are a lot of discussions on the internet that mention huge WINDOWS/INSTALLER folders, so my problem seems quite common.

To Butterfly and HarryB:
Before attempting to 'run' the downloaded copy of msicuu2.exe, I ran a virus check with ESET NOD32 (up to date), and a up-to-date Ad-Aware and Malwarebytes checks.  No problems were detected.   

But when I observed the display box of msicuu2.exe I was scared to run it due to the many comments about it on the internet AND the lack of G or !G or G! options that have been mentioned in this thread.

Am now thinking of deleting that msicuu2.exe file that was downoaded yesterday and trying to find another site from which to download it again.  I tried CNET.com but it was not offered for download there.  I am not familiar with the sites that did offer it for download.

So far, Butterfly has been the only respondent to suggest merely moving the folder to a different drive.  So, i guess I am looking for some independent confirmation that that is in fact a good thing to do.  Apologies to Butterfly and HarryB for my being over cautious.

Still trying -

----------


## Takeovers

I don't know much about that Installer folder. But as it is needed only for installations or deinstallations it should be safe to move it, defrag and move it back to c:

But independent from that you should address the problem, that your c: is too small. That would mean backup all of your important data on an external or additional internal drive. Then use some partition manager to reduce drive d: in size and then increase the size of your c: If you have moved your data onto a new internal drive you can simply delete d: and give all the freed space to your c:

If the worst would happen and the system crashes in that process you at least have your data safe. But all the warnings are really only precautions I have changed partition sizes many times and never experienced a crash.

----------


## Butterfly

> The PC tells me the C:\ needs to be defragged.


where did the PC asked you to do that ? did you receive an alert ? you don't need to defrag a NTFS partition, in some rare moment you might, but for normal use, it's usually not done so I wouldn't bother with it




> The PC is running slow.


could be something else, virus, trojan, the regedit file getting too big with garbage entries etc... with 3GB space available, it shouldn't be so slow. If the pagefile is "fragmented" and you need to move it, it's quite easy to do without the need to "Defrag" the C drive




> So, i guess I am looking for some independent confirmation that that is in fact a good thing to do.


I will do it on my WinXP and will reboot and do a screenshot so you can feel better about it. There is nothing special about it. Only harryb think otherwise, but again he needs a MS utility to remove fucking MSI cache files  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> I don't know much about that Installer folder. But as it is needed only for installations or deinstallations it should be safe to move it, defrag and move it back to c:


indeed, and quite safe.

----------


## Butterfly

ok I did move my Installer folder from the C:\Windows

no problem, the system still run

a small side effect is that some apps like MS Office will lose their icons because I suspect they use the reference in the Installer for their icons

The apps still run, so it doesn't affect operation

but when you move the Installer folder back, the icons return for those MS apps so you are safe, no system crash

----------


## harrybarracuda

Mongo,

For the last time.

Backup everything.

Do a complete reinstallation.

You'll find your Installer Directory is then back to a manageable size for another 5 years.

By which time you'll have bought a new PC with Windows 7 anyway.

This thread has run out of legs.

Added: How long have you had this PC? I've got over 100 programs installed, including Java, MS Office, the dreaded .NET Framework, etc., and my installer directory is only 1.2Gb!

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> Great, so instead of wasting tens of Gb on one drive, he simply moves it to another and fucks up the removal/upgrade information.


but he will never upgrade or uninstall, that's the point

----------


## mongo1936

Minor progress:  I removed all but the most recent System Restores and regained a small amount of free space.  I now have about 4 GB (8.4%)

Defrag issue:
How did the PC tell me I needed to defrag the c:\ Drive?
I went to the Accessories\System Tools\Disk Defragmenter on the All Programs list and ran an analysis of the C:\ Drive.   It was the result of that analysis that told me I need to 'defrag'.  When I tried to do it, it told me I needed 15% (of 47.5 GB) free space to run the defrag function.   I have only 8.5%, so the 'defrag' has not been run yet.

I am still being super cautious partly because of continued contrary advice, and partly because I do not yet have an external HDD or other type of storage device of sufficient capacity to do a complete back-up before taking an irreversible action.

I do appreciate yours and others attempts to help me and thank all of for your time and trouble.  I am sincerely continuing to work toward a solution and can certainly understand that some of you are getting impatient with me.

I can only hope that you and bear with me.

----------


## sabai sabai

Mongo, Pol the Pot gave you the best advice, Easeus Partition Manager

Look how easy it is to resize your drives on this 2 minute tutorial






Download the program from here,  EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition - Download.com

 it is Free

----------


## Butterfly

> How did the PC tell me I needed to defrag the c:\ Drive?
> I went to the Accessories\System Tools\Disk Defragmenter on the All Programs list and ran an analysis of the C:\ Drive. It was the result of that analysis that told me I need to 'defrag'. When I tried to do it, it told me I needed 15% (of 47.5 GB) free space to run the defrag function. I have only 8.5%, so the 'defrag' has not been run yet.


you don't need to defrag, running that utility will always want you to defrag, it's normal

you can actually defrag with less than 15%, but it will only be partial, regardless, you don't need it

with 4GB of space available, and no intentions to install silly games like harryb would do, it should be good enough for you to run without problems, so you shouldn't even bother moving anything in that Windows folder.

One option was to move the Installer, defrag, and move back the Installer

but with 4GB available, it's plenty, and if I were you, I wouldn't worry now. Re-installing everything and spend the day fixing things to save a few GB is a total retard option, that only someone like harryb would propose, but again since he spends his days and nights installing and uninstalling broken rootkits on his phone gadgets, it shouldn't be a surprise.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One option was to move the Installer, defrag, and move back the Installer
> 
> but with 4GB available, it's plenty, and if I were you, I wouldn't worry  now. Re-installing everything and spend the day fixing things to save a  few GB is a total retard option, that only someone like harryb would  propose, but again since he spends his days and nights installing and  uninstalling broken rootkits on his phone gadgets, it shouldn't be a  surprise.


Perhaps I have to explain it to you.

He has a 24.5Gb Installer directory, which almost certainly contains unneeded data.

What is the point of moving it to another drive? He's still wasting 20+ Gb of Disk Space, you moron.

So I've recommend the easiest way of cleaning out that directory.

Then the rest of the advice, frankly is moot.

He can then store his programs on the second drive, movies and shit on the third.

But no, the Gallic retard says "Move the 24.5Gb to another drive, defrag, then move it back again".

Jesus, you are as thick as shit, aren't you?

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

^ retard, the point is that he doesn't need the space for operations, just for a quick defrag which is actually not necessary

most people have 5GB free on their Hard Disk and never use it, until their drive crash, they will still never use it

only a gay tard like you who store tera bytes of gay porn, games and Android kernels would need ever Gigabytes of space

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's a pretty feeble attempt at backtracking even for you.

The OP wants to Free up disk space.

You haven't got a clue, you worthless little Gallic cocksucker.

----------


## Butterfly

^ no he doesn't, he wants to defrag, which he doesn't need to do actually

so 4GB of free space is perfectly manageable you dumb English basement boy retard

I have 1GB available on my WinXP system partition for the last 5 years and never needed more, you silly basement boy, but of course I don't play games all day like you do with my PC

----------


## harrybarracuda

Shut up Buttplug, you're just making yourself look even more stupid now.

----------


## Butterfly

^ I bet you defrag your disk every 2 weeks like a dumb fuck retard that you are,

and then reserve 1terabytes of free space for your download porn and software directory

must be full of XBOX ISO in those directories, along with every version of Android kernels for every fucking phone on the planet

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Butterfly

in summary, mongo1936, you don't need to defrag, nobody does, unless your PC is very slow or you need to "optimize" some large file for some apps

you should be fine now, you have solved the situation by freeing up 4GB of space, which is more than enough for a lifetime

----------


## mongo1936

Moments ago I accessed Windows Explorer and went into the WINDOWS\INSTALLER folder, then manually deleted ALL *.msp files.

I now have 25.2 GB free space.

Thanks to all of you for you patience and attempts at helping a complete novice with his PC.

I do have another problem which I will address in a new thread.  Cheers!

----------


## Butterfly

> I do have another problem which I will address in a new thread. Cheers!


are you related to Scampy ?  :Razz:

----------


## sabai sabai

^^ Oh dear

Turn the PC off then back on again, let's see if you come back online  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Moments ago I accessed Windows Explorer and went into the WINDOWS\INSTALLER folder, then manually deleted ALL *.msp files.


maybe the worst solution  :Razz: 




> .msp files are part of the regular updates for your Microsoft Office applications. If you unintentionally install multiple Office applications or extraneous updates, however, your hard drive space can quickly become cluttered with sizable and unnecessary files. Still, some of these .msp files are important for your computer's configuration and will cause problems for your operating system if removed. Before you clean up your hard drive, be sure you know which files are duplicates.


and,




> Do not delete all the .msp files you find in Windows Installer. This can permanently damage your operating system to the point where you may need to reinstall Windows.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ Oh dear
> 
> Turn the PC off then back on again, let's see if you come back online


Well it solves the disk space problem.




> I do have another problem which I will address in a new thread.  Cheers!


I'm going to leave him to Butters now. Should be the funniest thread on TD!

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> Thanks to all of you for you patience and attempts at helping a complete novice with his PC.


dude, you should have kept things with your 4GB just to be safe, simply moving the folder would have solved your worries about defrag and that's it

you might have done more damages than harryb could have in his spare time  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> I'm going to leave him to Butters now. Should be the funniest thread on TD!


I hope he can use Regedit  :Razz:

----------


## sabai sabai

Here is the Buttplug Regedit way you should have gone

Instructions

1
Open the Windows Installer folder, located at C:\Windows\Installer.

2
Open a word processor, such as WordPad, in a separate window. Read the list of files in Windows Installer and sort them by file type. Type a list of all the files inside Windows Installer that have the .msp extension in this folder.


3
Click "Start" and select "Run." Type "regedit" (without the quotation marks) in the "Open" dialog box that appears, then click "OK."

4
Click "My Computer" in the left panel of Registry Editor. In the Edit menu, click "Find" to open the "Find What" box.

5
Type the full name of one of the .msp files from your list. Click "Find Next." The program will search the system registry for instances of the particular file.

6
Look at the search results within the Registry Editor. If the window displays the message "Finished searching through the registry," the file is "orphaned." Type an "x" or a similar check mark next to the file to note that it is safe for deletion. However, if the Registry Editor places the file in the "Data" column, you should not delete the file, so either remove it from the list or leave it unmarked.

7
Repeat Steps 5 and 6 until you have finished marking your list of .msp files that can be deleted.

8
Right-click each .msp file from your list in Windows Explorer. Click "Delete" and then click "Yes" when prompted to allow the deletion of each file.



Read more: How to Clean Up .msp Files | eHow.co.uk How to Clean Up .msp Files | eHow.co.uk

----------


## harrybarracuda

Bit fucking late now Sabs!

 :Smile: 

(Mind you, like most of Buttplug's other advice, it wouldn't work properly!).

----------


## sabai sabai

mongo1936
Patong Beach

Last Online: Today 03:11 PM





Oops

----------


## mongo1936

Turned PC off.  Let it sit 5 minutes.  Rebooted.

It is working fine (so far).

Ran MS Word - OK
Ran MS Excel - OK

Ran Firefox - no problems accessing the web
Ran Chrome - also no problems

Ran Photoscape - no problems, modified and saved a few photos

Fingers crossed.

Tnx again.

----------


## sabai sabai

Glad to hear that, come on then, what's your other problem ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Turned PC off.  Let it sit 5 minutes.  Rebooted.
> 
> It is working fine (so far).
> 
> Ran MS Word - OK
> Ran MS Excel - OK
> 
> Ran Firefox - no problems accessing the web
> Ran Chrome - also no problems
> ...


Yep, won't see any problems using stuff. That's not what the Installer Directory is for....

----------


## Butterfly

no lost icons ?

----------


## Butterfly

> It is working fine (so far).


hopefully you didn't remove some vital OS files,

----------


## barbaro

> ^Yeah and if youve got movies etc... using up space on the C: drive then cut and paste them into the D: or E: drives.


Can you or someone, specifically tell me how to do this?


Thanx in advance.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> ^Yeah and if youve got movies etc... using up space on the C: drive then cut and paste them into the D: or E: drives.
> 
> 
> Can you or someone, specifically tell me how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance.


You've GOT to be kidding.
You don't know how to cut and paste???

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> ^Yeah and if youve got movies etc... using up space on the C: drive then cut and paste them into the D: or E: drives.
> 
> 
> Can you or someone, specifically tell me how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance.



Find  eg  movie file in it's  C drive  ,  highlight it ,press Ctrl and c  keys  at the same time. 
 now go to computer  data D drive, make a new folder - name it movies , open it , press Ctrl and v and same time ,it  will copy movie there 


when your satisfied the movie is indeed  copied   into the  d drive 
go back to the C drive and delete it from there  -then to the trash bin and empty it out.

If you're moving big files may time a while.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Keyboard shortcuts, how quaint.

 :Smile:

----------


## david44

Don't take umbrage they save time and allow me to stroke dog with other hand

----------


## FailSafe

It may have been mentioned earlier in this thread in response to the OP, but Free MiniTool Partition Wizard is very easy to use and works great for re-allocating space to your various drives.

MiniTool Partition Wizard Home Edition - Download.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Don't take umbrage they save time and allow me to stroke dog with other hand


I've heard it called many things, but not a dog.

 :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by barbaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alwarner
> ...


I don't think he is

easiest way to transfer from one drive to another is to open two windows of your computer

in one the drive C contents, in the other the drive D

just drag and drop the movie over

----------


## brisie

> just drag and drop the movie over


Then make sure to delete it of C:\ otherwise he's just duplicated it

----------


## Mid

> Keyboard shortcuts, how quaint.


blue ain't got a right button on his mouse ..................

----------


## blue

true, but 
I've  just got a 500 GB 2.5 inch portable  hard drive, 
small and light  - only about  168 g.
usb3 enabled 

now I've got too much space !
Makes everything a lot easier and I
can take it with my netbook on my next holiday too.

----------


## harrybarracuda

A 500Gb drive, how quaint.

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> I've just got a 500 GB 2.5 inch portable hard drive,


I just had one of those crap out on me (less than a year old)- it was loaded with movies and other stuff that wasn't important, fortunately- I would recommend only backing up anything essential rather than storing it only on your external drive alone.

----------


## blue

> A 500Gb drive, how quaint.


never mind harry ,you can always   scratch the  charmingly archaic  USB 2 label
off yours to save any shame

----------


## brisie

yeah you just need a netbook with usb3 that can keep up.
like we all knew what external SATA speeds brought us. 

Wooohooo 10 seconds more to my life instead of transfer speed wait time or did I lose 10 seconds on the start of something???

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> A 500Gb drive, how quaint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never mind harry ,you can always   scratch the  charmingly archaic  USB 2 label
> off yours to save any shame


Are you joking, I've had a LaCie 1TB USB3.0 drive since last year.

Try and keep up with technology, Blue, might save you looking like a twat.

----------


## blue

^
well  thanks  for the advice Harry 
I might try that ,
thing is  though, you seem extremely  tech savy 
and yet often manage to  effortlessly  look like a prize twat.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> ^Yeah and if youve got movies etc... using up space on the C: drive then cut and paste them into the D: or E: drives.
> 
> 
> Can you or someone, specifically tell me how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance.


Hi just seen this, yeah - any of the methods above will work.  Just do whatever you're comfortable with.

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by barbaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alwarner
> ...


Thank you, blue.

I asked a question, and you answered it succinctly and specifically.  Thanks.  :tumbs:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Seriously, you call that "succintly"?

For the love of God.....

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> well  thanks  for the advice Harry 
> I might try that ,
> thing is  though, you seem extremely  tech savy 
> and yet often manage to  effortlessly  look like a prize twat.


I can understand you might feel that way when you've just been made to look a fucking idiot when you were actually aiming for smug.

 :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> Find  eg  movie file in it's  C drive  ,  highlight it ,press Ctrl and c  keys  at the same time. 
>  now go to computer  *data D drive*, make a new folder - name it movies , open it , press Ctrl and v and same time ,it  will copy movie there


Another ignorant question, but I must ask nonetheless.

Can I put movies onto my *DVD-RAM Drive (E: )?* 

I doubt it, but I'm asking anyway.

Thanx.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> Find  eg  movie file in it's  C drive  ,  highlight it ,press Ctrl and c  keys  at the same time. 
>  now go to computer  *data D drive*, make a new folder - name it movies , open it , press Ctrl and v and same time ,it  will copy movie there
> 
> 
> Another ignorant question, but I must ask nonetheless.
> 
> ...


DVD-_Rom_ Drive.

You could burn a movie to a blank dvd if you have say Nero, but, it's a disk drive as opposed to a hard drive.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, you can burn files to DVD's (around 5Gb per disk) but the storage will not be permanent, as they do degrade over time.

Disk space is so cheap these days, you're better of buying an external hard drive.

They're getting cheaper almost by the day.

http://www.amazon.com/LaCie-Rikiki-S.../dp/B0042KFLIU

----------


## Cujo

This must be a troll, no one can be that stupid.
Didn't barbaro say she had been posting on AJARN for 10 years or so, so she's not a novice to computers.
Anyone who's been using computers for 10 years knows the basics of cutting and pasting.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Barbaro is a she?

----------


## Cujo

> Barbaro is a she?


You didn't know?

And I just noticed, member here since 2005 with over 18,000 posts.
Don't know how to cut and paste my foot.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Might be a Mac user.

----------


## blue

While the worlds best computer brains are gathered in one spot
I'll take the opportunity see if anyone knows how to solve this :

I have a torrents music album  '' It's only a movie '' by  Family in FLAC 
 but track  1  is only half as long as it should be,
the second half  is wrongly  in track 2 .
so  I need to chop track 2 into two
and then sellotape the extra bit back into track 1 
still with me ?
good

Right ,before you ask , yes I have  tried to make friends with google - 
I tried a dedicated prog from softpedia -useless,
another wanted my cash before it would take it's coat off,
while a 3rd , I think , wanted  to change it from FLAC to a  compressed mp3 file to do it .
I also tried a cue splitter prog I have , but the file appears to me cue sheet less.

 Another  attempt was using  , my  Foobar music player, I got so far but then it lost me by demanding a command-line encoder......

Any ideas how to correct my  music tracks ?
thanks in advance 

PS
Sense of houmourless
 snooty , overweening ,conceited ,bombastic ,supercilious, highfalutin, swellheaded, swaggering ,slovenly smug  gits 
 need not apply .................

----------


## harrybarracuda

Audacity. But you'll have to convert it.




> Edit Ogg Vorbis, MP3, WAV or AIFF sound files.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Nice freeware video & audio converter progs. Freemake | Best Freeware Alternatives To Paid Video Software

----------


## alwarner

> While the worlds best computer brains are gathered in one spot
> I'll take the opportunity see if anyone knows how to solve this :
> 
> I have a torrents music album  '' It's only a movie '' by  Family in FLAC 
>  but track  1  is only half as long as it should be,
> the second half  is wrongly  in track 2 .
> so  I need to chop track 2 into two
> and then sellotape the extra bit back into track 1 
> still with me ?
> ...


Is it iTunes that you're trying to play it in?

----------


## blue

no
i play in in foobar
sounds normal played as an album , but the individual tracks are wrong.

thanks everyone will look at the suggestions later
have to go out now

----------


## barbaro

> Yes, you can burn files to DVD's (around 5Gb per disk) but the storage will not be permanent, as they do degrade over time.
> 
> Disk space is so cheap these days, you're better of buying an external hard drive.
> 
> They're getting cheaper almost by the day.
> 
> Amazon.com: LaCie Rikiki Superspeed 1 TB USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive 301952 (Black): Electronics


Thanks harry, alwarner and and others for the responses.

Yes, I plan to buy a _Passport 1 TB_ soon.  In fact I was just looking at portable hard drive a couple days ago.

Cheers.

----------


## adam

remove hibernate files.there was too much space used for it.

----------


## barbaro

> Barbaro is a she?


He's joking.

I am male.  And a hetero male.  ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sorry bitch, once Koojo's tagged you it sticks.

 :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> Sorry bitch, once Koojo's tagged you it sticks.


it is an assault on my vanity.  :cmn:

----------


## Camel Toe

> I am male.  And a hetero male.


I'm sure we're all relieved.

It takes a very special person to post on an Internet forum saying he isn't gay.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Sorry bitch, once Koojo's tagged you it sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is an assault on my vanity.


More insults on your intelligence than your vanity here.
How is it the a member here since 2005, having spent enough time in front of the computer to accumulate over 18,000 posts doesn't know how to cut and past?
Are you just trolling for attention?

----------


## DrAndy

> doesn't know how to cut and past?


or spell even

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm sure he can spell even.

e v e n.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> doesn't know how to cut and past?
> 
> 
> or spell even


Oh goody. The spelling police.

----------


## DrAndy

hooray

even

----------


## barbaro

> How is it the a member here since 2005, having spent enough time in front of the computer to accumulate over 18,000 posts doesn't know how to cut and past?


You've noted my inability to 'cut and paste' twice.

And you've missed the point of my question twice.

It's more than cut and paste, Einstein.

I asked specifically _how...._ to cut and past a file from C: to D:

How to move a file.

Look bud: I ain't no computer whiz.  But I willin' to learn.

As my daddy used to tell me:  "Barbaro....you may be stupid, but you ain't no dummy."   :bananaman:

----------


## PlanK

Right click on the file you want to move, choose cut.
Navigate to the D: drive.  Right click in the target folder, choose paste.



How hard is that?
There's a basic computer user driver's licence course.  It's kiddie level, perfectly suited to you.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> How is it the a member here since 2005, having spent enough time in front of the computer to accumulate over 18,000 posts doesn't know how to cut and past?
> 
> 
> You've noted my inability to 'cut and paste' twice.
> 
> And you've missed the point of my question twice.
> ...


The point of my comments was not so much your inability to cut and paste but your inability to cut and paste after being a member here since 2005 and over 18,000 posts.
That's a lot of time in front of the computer to not have picked up a 
Fundamental skill like cut and paste.

----------


## barbaro

^ Missed it again, Kooko.

This is a forum.  Computer section. Place to ask questions.  My question was answered.  I appreciate it.

Does this involve you?  Nope. 


Buh-bye.  :Wave:

----------

